# Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Printausgabe



## PCGH_Carsten (31. August 2011)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 11/2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Übersicht*

*Desktop-Tuning*
*Windows 8*
*Vergleichstest Headsets*
*Mainboard-Lüftersteuerungen*
*Marktübersicht Spielermäuse*
*So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich*
*Kompakt und kühl*
*Die 64-Bit-Revolution*
*Die beste Grafikkarte ab 300 Euro*
*Notebook-Test: HD 6990M und GTX 570M*
*Marktübersicht SSDs*
​




*Desktop-Tuning*
*Weiterführende Links*

Mod-Anleitung von Re4dt
Desktop-Wettbewerb
*** bei Deviantart[/URL]
Skins bei Customize
Okozo-Desktop
PCGH-Wallpaper-Pack Grafikkarten
Wallpaper-Pack Videos
Zurück zur Übersicht





*Windows 8*
*Weiterführende Links*

Notizen zum Betrieb in einer VM
Startverhalten von Windows 8 (e)
Dokument zum Hardwaresound (e)
Detaillierte Beschreibung der Installation
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p92QfWOw88I
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3YAaT2imZ0
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=59mP3R4I8wU​Zurück zur Übersicht





*Vergleichstest Headsets*
*Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Asus|ROG Vulcan|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cooler Master|Storm Sirus|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|HS1A|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Creative|Sound Blaster Tactic 3D Omega|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Razer|Electra|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Roccat|Kulo 7.1|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sennheiser|PC 320|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

TT|Esport Shock|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht





*Mainboard-Lüftersteuerungen*
Weiterführende Links

Speedfan (auch auf Heft-DVD
Gigabyte Easy Tune 6 (Unterschiedliche Versionen für AMD- sowie Intel-CPUs)
Zurück zur Übersicht





*Marktübersicht Spielermäuse*
*Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Cooler Master|CM Storm Sentinel Zero-G|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Logitech|G400 Optical Gaming Mouse|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Microsoft|Touch Mouse|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Raptor|Gaming M3 Platinum|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Steelseries|Sensei|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Steelseries|WoW MMO Gaming Mouse Legendary Edition|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
*Weiterführende Links*

Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse: Der MX518-Nachfolger im Test 
Steelseries Sensei: die neue Spielermaus mit Onboard-Konfigurator 
Infos zur Microsoft Touch Mouse 
Zurück zur Übersicht





*So schnell ist Ihr PC wirklich*
*Weiterführende Links*

Benchmark-FAQs: So testet PCGH CPUs und Grafikkarten mit Spielen
Zurück zur Übersicht





*Kompakt und kühl*
*Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Antec|Kühler H2O 620|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Antec|Kühler H2O 920|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|H50|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|H60|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|H70|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|H80|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|H100|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Noctua|NH-D14|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht





*Die 64-Bit-Revolution*
*Weiterführende Links*

3DMark 11
7zip
Adobe Photoshop ab CS4
Autodesk 3ds Max
BitDefender GameSafe
CCleaner
Cinebench R10 (und höher)
CoreTemp
CPU-Z
Firefox
Gimp
HWMonitor
Internet Explorer
iTunes
Java
Microsoft Office 2010
Microsoft Security Essentials
Paint.Net
nhancer
Notepad Plus
Prime95
Sony Vegas
Teamspeak 3 
Ventrilo
WinRAR*
ZoneAlarm Internet Security 
Zurück zur Übersicht





*Die beste Grafikkarte ab 300 Euro*
*Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Asus|ENGTX580 Direct Cu II|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus|Matrix GTX 580 Platinum|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gainward|Geforce GTX 580 Phantom 3GB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gigabyte|GTX 580 Super Overclock|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

HIS|Radeon HD 6970 Iceq Mix|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

KFA²|Geforce GTX 580 Anarchy|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

MSI|N580GTX Lightning|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

MSI|N580GTX Lightning Xtreme Edition|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

MSI|R6970 Lightning|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Palit|Geforce GTX 580 3GB |
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

PNY|Geforce GTX 580 XLR8 Liquid Cooled|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Point of View|GTX 570 2560 TGT Ultra Charged |
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Point of View|GTX 580 TGT Ultra Charged|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Powercolor|Radeon HD 6970 PCS+|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sparkle|Calibre X580|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zotac|Geforce GTX 580 AMP²|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*

MSI Afterburner (oder Heft-DVD; kann VRAM auslesen)
Fraps (oder Heft-DVD; kann VRAM auslesen)
GPU-Z (oder Heft-DVD)
Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber

*Das PCGH-Testsystem für Grafikkarten-Benchmarks:*

CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)

*Testmethodik*

Gewichtung: 60% Leistung (Fps), 20% Ausstattung (Zubehör), 20% Eigenschaften (Kühlung, Lautstärke)
Die Leistungsnote (Fps) errechnet sich aus unserem Benchmark-Parcours = Leistungsindex
Leistungsaufnahme: Die Grafikkarte wird isoliert gemessen, das Restsystem hat praktisch keinen Einfluss
Lautheit: Messung erfolgt aus 50 cm Entfernung senkrecht zur Belüftung im schallarmen Raum

*Weitere Informationen*

Asus-Garantiedetails
Evga Warranty Details
MSI Service Plus
Sparkle-Garantiedetails
Zotac Garantieverlängerung
So bencht PCGH (inklusive Videos)
PCGH-Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce
Zurück zur Übersicht








*Notebook-Test: HD 6990M und GTX 570M*
*Die Testnotebooks:*

Schenker XMG U700
Medion/PCGH Erazer X6819

*Verwendete Programme:*

3D Mark 11
3D Mark 06
Just Cause 2 (Demo mit Benchmark)
MSI Afterburner (od. Heft-DVD)
Fraps
GPU-Z
Nvidia "Verde" Notebook-Treiber
AMD/Ati Notebook-Treiber

*Weiterführende Links*

Notebook-Übersichtsseite auf PCGH.de
ARK | Your source for information on Intel® products 
Compare AMD Product Specs 
Mobile Technology, ATI Radeon Graphics Cards, and AMD Powered Motherboards
AMD APUs für Mainstream-Notebooks
AMD Grafiklösungen für Notebooks
Zurück zur Übersicht






*Marktübersicht SSDs*
*Berichtigung:* Im Kasten „Server- und SLC-Modelle – teuer aber lohnend?“ muss es in der rechten Spalte unten natürlich Peta- anstelle von Exabyte heißen.

*Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
A-Data|SSD 510 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

A-Data|SSD 511 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

CN Memory|Phantom II|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Force 3 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Force GT (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Crucial|m4 (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Crucial|m4 /256 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Extrememory|XLR8 Express (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Extrememory|XLR8 Express (240 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Intel|SSD 510 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Intel|SSD 510 (250 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Kingston|Hyper-X (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Kingston|Hyper-X (240 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Agility 3 (240 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Vertex 3 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Vertex 3 (240 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Vertex 3 Max IOPS (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Patriot|Pyro|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|SSD 470 (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|SSD 830 (256 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|SSD 830 (512 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
*Weiterführende Links*
Intel SSD 320 8-MByte-Bug: Trotz neuer Firmware weiter Probleme
Crucial m4 SSD im Test: Firmware-Update bringt 20% höhere Transferraten
OCZ Vertex 3 und Agility 3 erhalten neue Firmware Version 2.13


[HWCLIP]http://videos.pcgameshardware.de/video/623/Seagate-Momentus-XT-im-Vergleich-Windows-7-Startzeit[/HWCLIP]​Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (28. Oktober 2011)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 12/2011




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)



*Special:Battlefield 3*
*Garantiefragen*
*Kernskalierung mit Grafikkarten*
*Passive Grafikkarten*
*AMD FX - Bulldozer im Test*
*Marktübersicht: CPU-Kühler*
*Revodrive Hybrid im Praxistest*
*Mainboards mit Sockel AM3+*
*Vergleichstest Netzteile*
*Neue Mauspads*

​*Special:Battlefield 3**Weiterführende Links*


Battlefield 3 ruckelt: So beseitigen Sie das extreme Ruckeln auf DX10-Geforce-Grafikkarten
Battlefield 3: Kürzere Ladezeiten mithilfe der Threaded-Optimierung im Grafiktreiber
Battlefield 3 im Singleplayer-Test: Das Avatar unter den PC-Spielen - ein Kniefall vor dem Grafik- und Akustik-Gott
Battlefield 3-Multiplayer in 40 brandneuen Screenshots: Magische Momente und massig Action
Battlefield 3: 11 Radeon- und Geforce-Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Test
Bilderschau Battlefield 3: Von Tops und Flops sowie Ostereiern 

Battlefield 3: Fetter Launch-Trailer mit Gänsehaut-Garantie
​Zurück zur Übersicht





*Garantiefragen**Weiterführende Links*


Supportforen im PCGH-Extreme: Hersteller im PCGH-Forum
Garantieseite bei Intel
Intel: Beispiele für nicht gedeckte CPU-Schäden
Intel: Beispiele für nicht gedeckte-Mainboard-Schäden
Garantieseite bei AMD
Garantieseite bei MSI
Garantieseite bei Asus
Noch eine Anmerkung von User *Pokerclock *


> - Die Frage kommt relativ oft im Forum: Garantie und Gewährleistungsansprüche abtreten. Das ist möglich mittels einer Abtretungsurkunde gemäß §398 ivm. §413 BGB. So tritt der Zweitkäufer an die rechtliche Position des Erstkäufers und kann dessen ursprünglich erworbenen Rechte geltend machen (Verweis auf BGH 95, 253; NjW 73, 1794). Das gilt aber nur für Gewährleistungsrechte.
> 
> Bei den Garantieerklärungen kommt es darauf an ,wer die Garantie gibt. Händlergarantien werden in der Regel Teil des Kaufvertrags und können auch abgetreten werden, solange keine gegenteilige Bestimmung vereinbart wurde. Herstellergarantien wiederum sind wesentlich schwerer zu beurteilen, insbesondere dann, wenn die Garantie nicht teil des Kaufvertrags wird.
> 
> ...


Zurück zur Übersicht





*Kernskalierung mit Grafikkarten**Weiterführende Links*


Entdeckungsthread im 3D-Center-Forum
Link zu unseren Benchmark-FAQs
​Zurück zur Übersicht





*Passive Grafikkarten**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Asus|Geforce GTS 450 Direct CU Silent|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus|Radeon HD 6770 Direct CU Silent|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gigabyte|Radeon HD 5750 Silent Cell|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

His|Radeon HD 6570 Silence|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

His|Radeon HD 6450 Silence|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Powercolor|Radeon HD 6850 SCS3|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sapphire|Radeon HD 6670 Ultimate|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zotac|Geforce GT 430 Zone|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht


*AMD FX - Bulldozer im Test**Weiterführende Links*


Test der Antec Kühler H20 920 (entspricht weitgehend der AMD-Wasserkühlung)

Overclocking - validierte CPU-Z-Ergebnisse:


Maximaltakt mit Luftkühlung (Scythe Rasetsu)
Maximaltakt mit Kompressorkühlung (einstufig, Danfoss NL11F)

Übersicht mit AM3+-Mainboards


Asrock
MSI
​Zurück zur Übersicht





*Marktübersicht: CPU-Kühler**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Be quiet|Shadow Rock Pro SR1|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cooler Master|Hyper TX3 Evo|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL Alpenföhn|K2|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL Alpenföhn|Triglav|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Enermax|ETS-T40-TA|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Enermax|ETS-T40-TB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gelid Solutions|GX-7|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phanteks|PH-TC14PE_OR|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Prolimatech|Panther|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Thermalright|True Spirit 140|
Noch nicht gelistet (UVP 39,90 Euro)Zurück zur Übersicht





*Revodrive Hybrid im Praxistest**Weiterführende Links*
• Treiber für OCZ Hybrid-Drive
• Dataplex-Software (Nur mit Registrierungsschlüssel)
• OCZ Toolbox​Zurück zur Übersicht





*Mainboards mit Sockel AM3+**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Asrock|970 Extreme4|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus|Crosshair V Formula|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus|M5A99X Evo|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gigabyte|970A-UD3|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

MSI|970A-G45|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich*Weiterführende Informationen zu den Testmethoden*


Benchmarks: offenes Testsystem ohne Zusatzlüfter
Stabilitätstest: Testsystem in Gehäuse eingebaut
Benchmarks: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards aus
Leistungsaufnahme und Stabilitätstests: Stromsparmodus des Mainboards an
Temperaturmessung Chip: Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter North- sowie Southbridge nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
Temperaturmessung Spannungswandler: zwei Temperaturfühler auf der Rückseite des Mainboards hinter CPU-Spannungswandlern (ihr Ergebnis wird gemittelt) nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest
Normierung der Lufttemperatur auf 20 Grad Celsius
Leistungsaufnahme im Windows-Leerlauf: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nachdem alle Windows-Dienste geladen sind
Leistungsaufnahme im Stabilitätstest: gemessen mit Wattsup Pro nach zwei Stunden Stabilitätstest

*BIOS-Einstellungen im Überblick*


Benchmarks: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet aus
Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: Speedstep/Cool'n'Quiet an
Benchmarks: C1E/C-States aus
Leistungsaufnahme/Stabilitätstests: C1E/C-States an
DDR3-1333, 7-7-7-21, 2T
Onboard-Sound an
Onboard-LAN an
Firewire aus
Floppy aus
Serielle Ports etc. aus
​Zurück zur Übersicht





*Vergleichstest Netzteile**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
LC Power|Ozeanos 650W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cougar|GX 600W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Enermax|Platimax EPM600AWT|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Lepa|B750 750W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Silverstone|Nightjar 500W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Super Flower|Golden Silent 500W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Thortech|Thunderbolt Plus 800W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Xfx|Black Edition 750W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich*Weiterführende Links*


Netzteilrechner Be Quiet
Netzteilrechner Enermax
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Neue Mauspads**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Evo-G|Mousepad MP2|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Lian Li|Aluminium Mouse Pad|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mionix|Alioth 320|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mionix|Propus 380|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Razer|Shpex|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Razer|Vespula|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Roccat|Alumic|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Roccat|Taito Mini Size 3mm|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Saitek|Cyborg G.L.I.D.E. 7|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sharkoon|Rush Mat XL|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Speedlink|Repute|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Steelseries|Qck Limited Edition Diablo 3|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

TT Esports|Conkor|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Xfx|Warpad Fixable Cloth|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zowie|G-TF Spawn Edition|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. Dezember 2011)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 01/2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)




*Der Stromspar-PC3*
*Bulldozer in der Praxis*
*Test: Sandy Bridge Extreme*
*Marktübersicht: Gehäuselüfter*
*SSD-Benchmarks auf dem Prüfstand*
*Test: Intel Ultrabooks*
*Test: 120-Hertz- und 3D-LCDs*
*Tuning: Skyrim*
*Special: Bildqualität (AA)*


​*Der Stromspar-PC**Verwendete Tools*



Brazos-Tweaker
Core Temp
MSI Afterburner
Sapphire Trixx

​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Bulldozer in der Praxis**Weiterführende Links*



Download: AMD Overdrive
Download: AMD PS Check

​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Sandy Bridge Extreme**Weiterführende Links*


Sockel-2011-Montagekits: Aktions-Seiten für CPU-Kühler von ...
Cooler Master
EKL Alpenföhn
Noctua
Ausführlicher Online-Test des Core i7-3960X

​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Marktübersicht: Gehäuselüfter**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Antec|True Quiet 120|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Shadow Wings SW1 (BQT T12025-HR-2)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Shadow Wings SW1 (BQT T12025-LR-2)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Shadow Wings SW1 (BQT T12025-MR-2)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Shadow Wings SW1 (BQT T12025-MR-PWM)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Silent Wings 2 (BQT T12025-MF-2)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cougar|Vortex HDB (CF-V12H)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cougar|Vortex PWM (CF-V12HP)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL Alpenföhn|Föhn 120 Wing Boost (orange)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gelid Solutions|Wing 12PL|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Noctua|NF-F12 PWM|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

NZXT|FN-120RB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phobya|Nano-2G 12 PWM|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Prolimatech|Red Vortex 12 LED|
Caseking
 (noch nicht im Preisvergleich gelistet)
*Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Akasa|Viper|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Antec|True Quiet 140|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Antec|Twocool 140 Blue|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Shadow Wings SW1 (BQT T14025-MR-2)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Shadow Wings SW1 (BQT T14025-MR-PWM)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Silent Wings 2 (BQT T14025-MF-2)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cougar|Vortex HDB (CF-V14H)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL Alpenföhn|Föhn 140 Wing Boost (orange)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

NZXT|FN-140RB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phanteks|PH-F140TS_OR|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phobya|Nano-G 14 PWM Black Silent|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Prolimatech|Vortex 14 Aluminium|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Xigmatek|XAF-F1451|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich*Weiterführende Links*


Ausführlicher Online-Test der Be quiet Shadow Wings

​Zurück zur Übersicht



*SSD-Benchmarks auf dem Prüfstand**Weiterführende Links*



Atto Disk Benchmark
AS-SSD Benchmark
IOMeter

​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Intel Ultrabooks**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Acer|Aspire S3-951|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus|Zenbook UX31E|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|900X1B|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Test: 120-Hertz- und 3D-LCDs**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Acer|GR235HAbmii|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

 AOC|E2352PHZ|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Asus|VG278H|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Benq|XL2410T|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Benq|XL2420T|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

LG|Flatron DM2350D|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

LG|Flatron DM2780D|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung |Syncmaster TA950|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Viewsonic|V3D231|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Viewsonic|V3D245|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Tuning: Skyrim**Weiterführende Links*


Skyrim-Nexus
Skyrim Ini-Tuning: Zusammenfassung
Download verschiedener NV Inspector Profile für SSAA, AO und Co.
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Special Bildqualität (AA)**Weiterführende Links:*


Alles rund um FXAA (Inject & Co.)
FXAA für Geforce-Grafikkarten: So aktivieren Sie den neuen "Immer-AA"-Modus - Update mit Geforce 295.18
Geforce: Antialiasing-Kompatibilität - AA-Bits-Sammelthread für MSAA und SGSSAA
Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (30. Dezember 2011)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 02/2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)





*Leise Laufwerke*
*Vergleichstest DDR2- und DDR3-SO-RAM*
*Test: Netzteile*
*Test: Monitore*
*Test: Radeon HD 7970*
*Praxis: Aufrüsten mit Multi-GPU*



​*Leise Laufwerke**Verwendete Tools*



 CD-Bremse
 
​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Vergleichstest DDR2- und DDR3-SO-RAM*
*Getestete Produkte DDR2** (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Adata|Premier AD2U800B2G6-2|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Avexir|AVD2U08000502G-1SW|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Crucial|Ballistix BL2KIT25664AA80E|Nicht gelistet
G.Skill|F2-6400CL5D-4GBPQ|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Kingston|Hyper X KHX8500D2T1K2/4G|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mach Xtreme Technology|MXD2C8002GS|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich*Getestete Produkte** DDR3 (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Adata|Premier AD3S1333C4G9-2|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Adata|Premier AD3S1333W8G9-R|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Value Select CMSO8GX3M1A1333C9|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Value Select CMSO8GX3M2A1333C9|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Vengeance CMSX8GX3M2A1600C9|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Vengeance CMSX8GX3M2A1866C10|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Crucial|CT51264BC1339|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

G.Skill|F3-10666CL9D-8GBSQ|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mach Xtreme Technology|MXD3N10668GK|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mach Xtreme Technology|MXD3N13338GK|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Netzteile**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*



Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Huntkey|Jumper 300G (300G)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cougar|A300 (A300)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

LC-Power|Silver Shield 300W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Straight Power E9 580 W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

FSP|Aurum 750W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|TX750M|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|ZS Series 650W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Seasonic|Platinum 1000W|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cooler Master|Silent Pro Hybrid|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Enermax|Maxrevo 1350W|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Monitore**Getestete Produkte (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge)*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Samsung|Syncmaster S27A850D|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Dell|Ultrasharp U3011|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Fujitsu|P Line P27T-6 IPS|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Hazro|HZ27WC|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Radeon HD 7970**Weiterführende Links*



Benchmark-FAQs: So testet PCGH Grafikkarten
Online-Test der Radeon HD 7970 von PC Games Hardware


*Testsystem im Überblick*​CPU: Intel Core i7-2600K OC @ 4,5 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar- und Turbofunktionen aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Asus P8P67 [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Gskill Ripjaws F3-17000CL9D-4GBXMD [Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair HX850 (850 Watt, 80-plus Silver) [Preisvergleich]
Massenspeicher: SSD für Betriebssystem und Spielstände, HDD für Spiele
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​

*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• MSI Afterburner
• PCGH-VGA-Tool (Exklusiv auf Heft-DVD)
• Furmark (GPU-Stresstest)
• Fraps
• GPU-Z
• Geforce-Grafikkartentreiber
• Radeon-Grafikkartentreiber​​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Praxis: Aufrüsten mit Multi-GPU**Weiterführende Links*



Videobeweis: "Mikroruckler" zerstören den leistungssteigernden Effekt von Multi-GPU-Lösungen
AMD beantwortet Leserfragen: GPU-Physx, Mikroruckeln und Power Tune
Stalker: Clear Sky - Mikroruckeln mit Geforce-GTX-260-SLI
Geforce GTX 295 - Test der finalen Nvidia-Dual-Grafikkarte
Bonusmaterial des letzten großen Multi-GPU-Vergleichstest HD 6990 gegen GTX 590 inklusive weiterer Frametime-Diagramme





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zOtre2f4qZs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




​Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. Januar 2012)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 03/2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)
*Special: Hardware-Schnäppchen*
*33 Tipps für Grafikkarten*
*Kühl in den Frühling*
*Wärmeleitmittel im Test*
*Neue 420er-Radiatoren*
*OC-Kult: DDR-RAM*
*Carbon-Maus*
*Praxis: Spiele vom USB-Stick starten*
​*Special: Hardware-Schnäppchen**Günstige Mainboards** (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Asus|M5A78L-M LE|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Biostar|H61MLB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gigabyte|H61M-USB3-B3|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

MSI|760GM-P23 (FX)|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht

*33 Tipps für Grafikkarten*
• Catalyst 8.921.2 RC11 für Radeon HD 79x0 
• Direct-3D-Overrider 2.0.1 (*Download*)
• Downsampling-Artikel als PDF (*Download*)
• Mittleres OC-Potenzial von Grafikkarten 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Kühl in den Frühling**Getestete Produkte** (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Cooler Master|GeminII M4|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cooler Master|Hyper 412S|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL Alpenföhn|Civetta|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL Alpenföhn|Himalaya|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Enermax|ETD-T60-VD|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

NZXT|Havik 140|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phanteks|PH_TC14PE|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Scythe|Ninja 3 Silent Version|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Thermalright|Archon|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Thermalright|Archon Rev. A|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Xigmatek|Prime SD1484|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zalman|CNPS12X|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zero Infinity|Noch nicht gelistet (erhältlich bei 
Caseking
)Zurück zur Übersicht



*Wärmeleitmittel im Test**Getestete Produkte** (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Preis
Alphacool|Silver Grease|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Arctic Cooling|MX-2|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Arctic Cooling|MX-4|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Arctic Silver|Arctic Ceramique 2|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Arctic Silver|Arctic Silver V|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Coollaboratory|Liquid Pro|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Coollaboratory|Liquid Ultra|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

EKL| Schneekanone|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Gelid|GC-2|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Nanoxia|Heatbuster|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phobya|Flüssigmetal LM|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phobya|HeGrease Extreme|
im PCGH-Preisvergleich*Testsystem*CPU: Intel Core i7-920 OC @ 3,47 GHz, Vcore 1,35 V (BIOS-Vorgabe)
Mainboard: Asus Rampage III Formula [im PCGH-Preisvergleich]
Kühlkörper: Prolimatech Megahelems [im PCGH-Preisvergleich]
Lüfter: be quiet! Shadow Wings SW-1 1500 rpm [im PCGH-Preisvergleich]
RAM: GeIL EVO Corsa 2x 2 GiB (DDR3-1600, CL7-8-7-24) [im PCGH-Preisvergleich]
Netzteil: Corsair
Massenspeicher: Samsung SP120 200 GB
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Verwendete Programme*

prime95

*Weitere Informationen*

Sammelthread Flüssigmetall
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Neue 420er-Radiatoren*
*Getestete Produkte Radiatoren** (in alphabetischer Reihenfolge):*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Alphacool|NexXxos UT60 Full Copper 420mm|Nicht gelistet
Alphacool|NexXxoS XT45 Full Coppter 420mm|Nicht gelistet
Aquacomputer|Airplex Modularity System 420mm Kupfer|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Coolgate|Triple Radiator 420|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

EK Waterblocks|EK-Coolstream RAD XTC 420|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Phobya|G-Changer 420|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Watercool|HTF4 LT 3x140|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich*Testsystem im Überblick*CPU: Intel Core i7-970 OC @ 4,2 GHz (per Multiplikator, Stromspar-, Turbofunktionen und SMT aus) [Preisvergleich]
Mainboard: Foxconn Flaming Blade GTI [Preisvergleich]
RAM: Corsair Dominator GT (DDR3-2.000, CL8-8-8-24) [Nicht gelistet]
Netzteil: BeQuiet Straight Power E8 (680 Watt, 80-plus Silber) Preisvergleich
Massenspeicher: HDD
Betriebssystem: Windows 7 SP1 (64 Bit)​*Verwendete/nützliche Programme:*
• Coredamage (CPU-Stresstest)
• Aquasuite (Steuerung und Überwachung Aquaero/Aquastream XT)
• Coretemp​Zurück zur Übersicht



*OC-Kult: DDR-RAM*
*Weiterführende Links*
DDR1-Overclocking:
344,4 MHz (DDR-689), 2-2-2-5, 2 x 256 MiByte:

 CPU-Z Validator 3.1
 Neuer DDR1-Rekord: DDR-689 mit CL 2-2-2-5 im Dual-Channel-Modus - overclocking, ram
 Winbond BH-5, The Final score - OCXtreme.org Forums
 416,9 MHz (DDR-834), 3-5-5-15, 1 x 512 MiByte:

 CPU-Z Validator 3.1
 MaSell`s Memory Clock score: 416.9 MHz with a DDR SDRAM
 DDR2-Overclocking:
900,4 MHz (DDR2-1801), 6-10-10-37, 2 x 1.024 MiByte:

 CPU-Z Validator 3.1
 Shahryar_NEO`s Memory Clock score: 900 MHz with a DDR2 SDRAM
 DDR3-Overclocking:
1.547,9 MHz (DDR3-3096), 6-15-15-31, 1 x 1.024 MiByte sowie
1.595,5 MHz (DDR3-3191), 8-15-15-31, 1 x 1.024 MiByte:

 RAM: Erneuter Weltrekord mit zwei HyperX-Modulen von Kingston aufgestellt - ddr3, overclocking, ram, weltrekord, kingston
 ocaholic - World Record: 3175 MHz @ CL8 und 3095 MHz @ CL6 - Extreme - Reviews
 1.800,1 MHz (DDR3-3600), 10-13-13-31, 1 x 1.024 MiByte:

 CPU-Z Validator 3.1
 Erneuter DDR3-Weltrekord mit Bulldozer FX: 1.800 MHz - cpu, amd, ram, arbeitsspeicher, bulldozer
 LAB501 & Kingston HyperX Challenge | lab501 (Quelle rumänisch, Deutsch via Babelfish)
Komponenten für höhere RAM-Spannungen ohne Löten o.ä.:

 hipro-tech.com - DDR Maximizer
 OCZ DDR Booster Diagnostic Device *EOL - OCZ
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Carbon-Maus*
*Weiterführende Links*
Bilder, von Eingabegeräten, die wie im Artikel beschrieben, mit Carbonfolie versehen wurden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...t-her-eure-eingabegeraete-29.html#post3486912
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...t-her-eure-eingabegeraete-29.html#post3487353
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/e...t-her-eure-eingabegeraete-28.html#post3428376
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Praxis: Spiele vom USB-Stick starten*
*Weiterführende Links*

Special: usb 3.0 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Special: SSD - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Special: usb-stick - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Special: Steam von Valve - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Special: Origin von EA - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (2. März 2012)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 04/2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)
*Special: PC-Frühjahrsputz*
*Test: 50 optische Laufwerke im Lautheitstest*
*Info: Mechanische Tastaturen*
*Info: Animation in Risen 2*


​


*Special: PC-Frühjahrsputz*
*Weiterführende Links*


 Futuremark 3DMark 03
 Maxon Cinebench 11.529
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Test: 50 optische Laufwerke im Lautheitstest*
*Weiterführende Links*


 CD-Bremse
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Info: Mechanische Tastaturen*
*Weiterführende Links*


 The Mechanical Keyboard Guide auf overclock.net 
 Test-Tool Aqua`s Keytest 
*Foren*
 Geekhack, mechanische Tastaturen 
 extreme.pcgameshardware.de, Übersicht mechanische Tastaturen
*Händler und Produkte*
 Elitekeyboards
 The Keyboard Company
 Getdigital: Filco Majestouch 
 Getdigital: Das Keyboard Model S Professional

*Datenblätter/Patente Tastenschalter*
 Cherry MX Blue/Black/Brown/Red/Clear
 Buckle Springs
 Topre

*Videos*
 Zowie Celeritas
 Filco Majestouch 2
 Steelseries 6Gv2
 Razer Black Widow Ultimate
​Zurück zur Übersicht



*Info: Animation in Risen 2*
*Weiterführende Links*


 The Making Of Risen 2: Episode 1 - Creating Worlds 
 The Making Of Risen 2: Episode 2 - Die Fraktionen 
 The Making Of Risen 2: Episode 3 - Move! 
 Risen 2-Special auf pcgameshardware.de 
Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (3. April 2012)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 05/2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)

*Test: Zehn neue Prozessorkühler - Treffen der Giganten (S. 68)*
*Test: 120-GByte-SSDs - Preisbrecher mit Platz (S. 90)*
*Praxis: Grafikkarte + iGPU - Lucid Virtu MVP (S. 96)*
*Test: Evga Epower Board - Externe Spannungsversorgung (S. 102)*
*Info: PC-Domäne Simulation - Warum der PC für realistische Simulationen die Nr. 1 ist (S. 124)*
*Radeon HD 7870/7850 Retailkarten*
​*Test: Zehn neue Prozessorkühler - Treffen der Giganten*
*Getestete Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Arctic|Freezer i30|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Be quiet|Dark Rock 2|Nicht gelistet
Be quiet|Dark Rock 2 Pro|Nicht gelistet
Be quiet|Shadow Rock Topflow SR1|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cooler Master|GeminII SF524|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Noctua|NH-L12|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

NZXT|Havik 120|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Thermalright|Silver Arrow SB-E|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zalman|CNPS10X Optima|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zalman|CNPS11X Performa|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Test: 120-GByte-SSDs - Preisbrecher mit Platz*
*Getestete Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
A-Data|XPG SX900 (128GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Corsair|Performance Pro (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Crucial|m4|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Extrememory|XLR8 Extreme (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Intel|SSD 520 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Kingston|Hyper-X (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Agility 3 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Octane (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

OCZ|Petrol (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Patriot|Pyro SE (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Plextor|M3 (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|SSD 830 (128 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sandisk|Extreme SSD (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Supertalent|Tera Nova (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Verbatim|SATA-III-SSD (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zalman|SSD F1 (120 GB)|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Praxis: Grafikkarte + iGPU - Lucid Virtu MVP*
*Weiterführende Links*


 Überblick über die Virtu-Varianten
 Detaillierte Herstellerinfos (Whitepaper) zu Virtu MVP
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Evga Epower Board - Externe Spannungsversorgung*
*Weiterführende Links*


 Evga Epower-Board auf PCGH-Extreme
 141% Übertaktung mit Evga Epower-Board
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Info: PC-Domäne Simulation - Warum der PC für realistische Simulationen die Nr. 1 ist*
*Weiterführende Links zu verschiedenen Simulationstiteln auf pcgh.de*

Flugsimulation - X Plane 10: 


Flugsimulator X-Plane 10: Saftige Systemanforderungen - 160 Flugzeuge, Landschaften und Flughäfen in der Galerie [Video des Tages]
Flugsimulator X-Plane 10 kommt am 13. Februar nach Deutschland - auf 8 Dual-Layer-DVDs
Aerosoft Generation X-Plane 10: Flugsimulator mit neuer Grafik-Engine
    Flugsimulation - MS Flight Simulator X


Direct-X-10-News: Neue Infos zum DX10-Patch für Flight Sim X
DirectX 10-Patch für Flight Simulator X im Dezember
   Flugsimulation - Microsoft Flight


Special: microsoft flight - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Flugsimulation - IL-2 Sturmovik: Cliffs of Dover


Special: IL-2 Sturmovik Cliffs of Dover - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Weltraumsimulation - X: Rebirth


Special: X Rebirth - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Rennsimulation - rFactor 2


Special: rfactor 2 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Rennsimulation - Project Cars


Special: project cars - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Rennsimulation - Assetto Corsa


Special: assetto corsa - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Rennsimulation - GTR 3


Special: gtr 3 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Rennsimulation - Forza Motorsport 4


Special: forza motorsport 4 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Rennsimulation - Gran Turismo 5


Special: Gran Turismo 5 (GT5) - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  U-Booot-Simulation - Silent Hunter 5


Silent Hunter 5: Stimmige Screenshots aus der Vollversion
Silent Hunter 5 Collectors Edition: Ubisoft ruft Spiel zurück
   Militärsimulation - Arma 2


Special: arma 2 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Militärsimulation - Arma 3


Special: arma 3 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Echtzeit-Strategie - Total War: Shogun 2 – Fall of the Samurai


Special: Shogun 2 Fall of the Samurai: Test, Systemanforderungen, Downloads - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Echtzeit-Strategie - King Arthur 2


Special: king arthur 2 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Städtesimulation - Sim City 5


Sim City 5: Glassbox-Engine im Technikvideo
Sim City 5: Für Anfänger leichter zugänglich - Strategiespiel bietet Bullet-Physik
Sim City 5: Systemvoraussetzungen und Bonusinhalte bekannt - Spiel unterstützt Cloud-Saving
Sim City: Inside the Glassbox - Exklusive Videos und Infos zum Aufbauspiel
Sim City 5: Der Klassiker kehrt zurück - mit 3D-Grafik und einem richtigen Mehrspielermodus
      Lebenssimulation - Die Sims 3


Special: die sims 3 - PC GAMES HARDWARE ONLINE
  Agrarsimulation - Landwirtschaftssimulator 2011


Demo zu Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011 erschienen
Landwirtschafts-Simulator 2011 kommt im Oktober mit niedrigen Systemanforderungen
 

*Radeon HD 7870/7870 Retailkarten*

Die Probanden im PCGH-Preisvergleich:

- Radeon HD 7870 im AMD-Referenzdesign
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7870 GHz OC Edition
- XFX R7870 Double Dissipation Black Edition
- MSI R7870 Twin Frozr 2GD5/OC
- Asus Radeon HD 7870 Direct Cu II TOP (DC2T)
- Sapphire Radeon HD 7850 OC
- Powercolor Radeon HD 7950 PCS+ (Alternative)
- MSI N570GTX Twin Frozr III PE/OC (Alternative)
- Evga Geforce GTX 560 Ti Superclocked (Alternative)​Zurück zur Übersicht


----------



## PCGH_Carsten (27. April 2012)

Bonusmaterial zur PCGH-Ausgabe 06/2012




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Übersicht* (in Heftreihenfolge)

*Info: Hardware-Legenden (I): Geforce 8800 GTX (S. 58)*
*Test: Festplatten von 1 bis 4 TByte - von wegen altes Eisen (S. 82)*
*Test: USB 3.0 im Überblick (S. 96)*
*Praxis: Das richtige PC-Werkzeug (S. 100)*
*Test: Mittelklasse-Mäuse für Spieler (S. 108)*
*Praxis: Eingabeprobleme beheben (S. 112)*
*Praxis: WLAN ausreizen (S. 116)*
​*Info: Hardware-Legenden (I): Geforce 8800 GTX*
*Hardware-Spaßvideo mit der 8800 GTX anno 2007 auf Youtube
*[YT]Spaß mit der Geforce 8: Cascades mal anders - YouTube[/YT]
​*Weiterführende Links*​

Happy Birthday G80: PCGH-Retro-Special zum 8800-Geburtstag
Umfrageergebnis: Die legendärste Grafikkarte bis heute
Reale Chipgrößen: PCGH misst nach
80 Grafikkarten im Benchmark-Vergleich (mit Geforce 8800 GTX)
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Festplatten von 1 bis 4 TByte – von wegen altes Eisen*
*Getestete Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Hitachi|HDS721010CLA632 (1.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Hitachi|HDS723020BLA642 (2.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Hitachi|HDS724040ALE640 (4.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|HE103SJ (1.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Seagate|ST33000651AS (3.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Western Digital|WD1502FAEX (1.500 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Western Digital|WD2002FAEX (2.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Western Digital|WD1000DHTZ (1.000 GByte)|
Zum PCGH-PreisvergleichZurück zur Übersicht



*Test: USB 3.0 im Überblick*
*Getestete Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
Adata|Nobility N005 Pro 32 GB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Cosair|Flash Voyager GT 32 GB USB 3.0|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Kingston|DataTraveler Ultimate 3.0 G2 32 GB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Mach Xtreme Technology|FX USB 3.0 Pen Drive|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sharkoon|Flexi Drive Sprint 32 GB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sharkoon|Flexi Drive Extreme Duo 32 GB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Super Talent| ST4 32 GB|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

*Weitere, im Artikel erwähnte Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis:
BitFenix|4x USB 3.0 Front Panel schwarz, 3.5"|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Delkin|USB 3.0 Universal Card Reader|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

HIS|Multi-View+Sound Adapter|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Kingston|Hyper Max 3.0|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Lian Li|PW-IO4M8500 Front Panel|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Plextor|PX-LB950UE|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Samsung|27A750|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Sharkoon|extern/intern USB 3.0-Konverter|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Zotac|USB 3.0 auf HDMI-Adapter|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

*Weiterführende Links*

Winbuilder: Download und Tutorials (englisch) zur Erstellung eines Windows PE mittels Winbuilder
NT6.x Fast Installer: Script zur vollständigen Installation von Windows auf USB-Medien,Download und Tutorial zur Anwendung (englisch)
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Praxis: Das richtige PC-Werkzeug*
*Weitere, im Artikel erwähnte Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Produkt|Amazon-Link
Extra langer Schraubendreher|
Zum Amazon-Angebot

Kleiner Seitenschneider|
Zum Amazon-Angebot

Gebogene Zange|
Zum Amazon-Angebot

Lange Pinzette|
Zum Amazon-Angebot
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Test: Mittelklasse-Mäuse für Spieler*
*Getestete Produkte in alphabetischer Reihenfolge*


Hersteller|Produkt|Aktueller Niedrigpreis
Genius|Maurus|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Ozone|Radon Opto|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Raptor Gaming|M3 DKT|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Roccat|Savu|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Steelseries|Kana|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich

Steelseries|Kinzu V2 Pro Edition|
Zum PCGH-Preisvergleich
*Weiterführende Links*

Übersicht: Sensor von Mäusen mit optischer Abtastung (Maus Reference Thread)
Diskussion: Abtastung Laser contra LED 
Mausprobleme: Angle Snapping
Grundbegriffe und Kaufempfehlungen Spielermäuse
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Praxis: Eingabeprobleme beheben*
*Weiterführende Links*


X-Mouse Button Control
Keyboard Remapper
Glovepie
JoyToKey
Xpadder
x360ce
Kinect-Treiber
MotionInJoy
Listen mit Xinput-Spielen (I)
Listen mit Xinput-Spielen (II)
Zurück zur Übersicht



*Praxis: WLAN ausreizen*
*Weiterführende Links*


Heatmapper
Netspot 
Wireless Zero Shutdown 
Zurück zur Übersicht


----------

